

LulzSec brings down CIA website - denial of service attack - zgorgonola
http://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2011/06/15/cia-website-down-hackers-lulzsec/

======
bdhe
Another HN thread with lot more discussion here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2659326>

